# Do you have black substrate in your planted tank? Please share photos!



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

I'm considering switching the PFS in my lightly-planted tank for a black substrate to improve the colors of my fish. But I'm not sure how I'll like the look of plants with a black substrate -seems unnatural to me - and I've spent far too much money on various substrates to go out and buy some just to try. So if you're using a black substrate in your lightly to moderately planted tank (heavily planted tanks always look good regardless of the substrate color) please share some pics and help me decide! Thanks.


----------

